# Knowlton Vacuum (STAR) Fruit Jar full set



## MNJars (Mar 10, 2013)

I put this set together and have had it compelte for a little while now, but I took it down to get a good picture of it.  The blue really stands out next to other jars.  All of them have original glass inserts and original embossed perforated lids.  The lids can be tough to come by.  For some reason, I've always liked the embossing on these.


----------



## LC (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice jars , are they local jars ?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 10, 2013)

Those do make a wonderful set and I agree that their blue shade is different and quite attractive.


----------



## MNJars (Mar 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Nice jars , are they localÂ jars ?


 
 I haven't done much research on them.  They are not local to me, but I'm sure they are local to someone.  Someone else might be able to add some knowledge.  Are they from somewhere in New Jersey?


----------



## Fruit Jars (Mar 11, 2013)

According to the Fruit Jar Annual these jars were made at Mansfield Glass Works in Lockport, NY.  They were later made at the Hazel-Atlas Glass Co of Wheeling, West VA.  Nice jars.

 Jerry


----------



## februarystarskc (Mar 11, 2013)

Interested in adding another?  Also have the cap to a pint.


----------



## MNJars (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, but my set is complete.  As a matter of fact my overall collection has grown too large and I will soon be selling/trading/purging off a large quantity of jars of all collectible qualities.  100+ jars most likely.


----------



## februarystarskc (Mar 11, 2013)

ok, no probelm


----------

